# Dancing Disability Disorder



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 10, 2010)

YouTube - Elaine´s Dance

YouTube - Seinfeld Elaine Benice 2nd Dance "The little kicks"


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 11, 2010)

He he. I love Seinfeld.


----------



## Andy (Feb 11, 2010)

lol I know we shouldn't self diagnose but I swear I have this disorder! lol


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha ha. I think I do too.


----------

